# Tailless whip scorpion mating



## Deroplatys (May 24, 2010)

I got a pair of amblypygids yesterday and noticed this morning the male in either some sort of mating dance or just spazing out near death i couldnt tell, its just before school so i cant watch and see but his one whip is twitching whilst so does his pedipalps and then he'll open them and try to pull the female towards him, but she doesnt budge so when his claws retract he then cleans the tips of them, this made me think that he might be trying to catch her, ive not heard a lot about mating dances with these, is it true?


----------



## Deroplatys (May 25, 2010)

<_<

Anyway when i came home today i found this whilst housing them, does this look like evidence of a succesful mating?
Wondering if there's anyway to tell from a spermetaphore.
This is basically the exact positions they were in when i came home if thats any clue they mated or not.


----------



## Crysta (May 25, 2010)

this is very awesome and so alian like! hehe I want to see this on film in an abstract sort of way xD
the textures are amazing on those critters! very nice captures!


----------



## Clement (May 25, 2010)

wow, awesome pictures, what species are they?


----------



## Malhavoc's (May 25, 2010)

it looks like the sperm packet is still attached which would mean unseccessful mating I believe? *googlesi mages*


----------



## Deroplatys (May 28, 2010)

The packet on the end has disappeared now, 







Could it of been eaten or is this a successful mating?
Is it usual for spermetaphores to be left a couple of days then used?
There are a couple of crickets in there with them but i wouldnt of thought they would go near it with both scorpions over it : /


----------



## J Morningstar (May 28, 2010)

Deroplatys said:


> The packet on the end has disappeared now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well crickets will eat anything(and quickly) but...you may have lucked out. :?


----------

